# Anyone Else Annoyed By All the Young Celebs Mounting Up?



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Nope. Horses are gorgeous and many people love them whether they have money or not. I don't judge either way. Don't read it if it bothers you. I like watching video to really evaluate what money can buy you in horse flesh and horsemanship
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I haven't read that. I like to hope that those folks understand their privileges, and that they might not be as far along in the spectrum of riding had they not been handed a super high quality horse, had all the best training money can buy and all. I think most of those folks are aware of their position, at least they ought to be.

I'm just glad when ANY well known person takes up horseback riding. it benefits the publicity /image of our sport!


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

I say if they can afford it, good for them! These girls didn't just hop on a horse and hit the show ring. They had to learn to ride at the level they are now competing at.

My dream has always been to own a barn with brick aisles, brass fittings and stained glass cupolas, basically a place nicer than my home. If you want it, you work for it. All these " celebrities" worked for their money. If it wasn't for Bill Gates imagination and creativity, we wouldn't be able to post this online. Same with Steve Jobs. Look around you, what phones, computers do you have using either Windows or Apple applications?

So they want to buy multi million dollar horse farms....Are you aware of the BILLIONS of dollars Bill and Melinda Gates have donated and invested in improving the health of millions of people worldwide? They are trying to eradicate diseases and have set up foundations that will last long after they're gone. And are giving away their entire fortune for the betterment of mankind. 

I applaud them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I find Chronicle of the Horse to be mostly about stuff I have no interest in, the subject of the OP being a good example. I quit reading it.


----------



## BroInBreeches (Apr 14, 2016)

HombresArablegacy said:


> I say if they can afford it, good for them! These girls didn't just hop on a horse and hit the show ring. They had to learn to ride at the level they are now competing at.
> 
> My dream has always been to own a barn with brick aisles, brass fittings and stained glass cupolas, basically a place nicer than my home. If you want it, you work for it. All these " celebrities" worked for their money. If it wasn't for Bill Gates imagination and creativity, we wouldn't be able to post this online. Same with Steve Jobs. Look around you, what phones, computers do you have using either Windows or Apple applications?
> 
> ...


Yeah, but my post wasn't about Steve Jobs or Bill Gates, neither of whom show horses (especially since Steve has passed away). I have little to no interest in people who are "famous for being famous," aka the CHILDREN of famous people who do nothing of consequence themselves or people like the Kardashians. And like I said, I don't mind articles about their horsemanship. But I am not interested in hearing about the fact that they simply exist, as if this is supposed to impress me somehow. I think these people should absolutely be able to live their lives and do what they want--what I DON'T understand is why they are famous for every move they make. If you read the article, the entire thing is simply about the fact that they were at the horse show. There is nothing about the riding, nothing about the horsemanship, and nothing about the tons of other people who participated. Just a reporter letting the world know that Eve and Jennifer are riding horses.

Also, I am glad that the Gates and the Jobs give to charity, but I am not sure why they should be applauded for it anymore than all of the average people I know who give to charity. Sure, they give more, but that is because they HAVE more. I applaud everyone who gives to charity, but wealthy people are not worth more as human beings simply because they have more wealth to give than the average person who can only afford a few hundred a year.


----------



## BroInBreeches (Apr 14, 2016)

tinyliny said:


> I haven't read that. I like to hope that those folks understand their privileges, and that they might not be as far along in the spectrum of riding had they not been handed a super high quality horse, had all the best training money can buy and all. I think most of those folks are aware of their position, at least they ought to be.
> 
> I'm just glad when ANY well known person takes up horseback riding. it benefits the publicity /image of our sport!


I definitely agree with that! I just wish that general media would celebrate their actual accomplishments on horseback rather than focusing on it as a "socialite event", which is what the article from the Business Insider does. They make it seem less like a sport and more like something rich little girls do to pass the time, which I can't stand. (My biggest pet peeve is people who don't think of riding as a sport!) Maybe it's less this thing is particular and more that I can't stand ANY media that is just about famous people living their lives. I honestly don't CARE what celebrities do with their free time anymore than I care about what my neighbor does. But I guess some people are into this since there are tons of TV shows and magazines that are NOTHING but celebrity gossip.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I really have no clue what you're ranting about - if you don't want to read about every move the rich and famous make then simply ignore the sort of sites, TV shows and magazines that put it out there.
How easy is that?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Why are you letting what people you don't know, who you'll never meet, and who don't impact your life at all get you in such a lather?

I don't follow faux or even real celebrities and couldn't tell you one Kardashian from the other, nor do I care who showed up and pouted their way through a horse show, fashion show, or the latest, greatest 'aren't we wonderful' awards show.

If you have so little self control over your reading and video watching, maybe it's time to shut down the electronics and go out and spend some time with your horses.


----------



## BroInBreeches (Apr 14, 2016)

jaydee said:


> I really have no clue what you're ranting about - if you don't want to read about every move the rich and famous make then simply ignore the sort of sites, TV shows and magazines that put it out there.
> How easy is that?


It is pretty easy, but sometimes people like to express how they feel and that's what forums are. A public place of expression. It's also easy not read this thread if you don't understand why it exists, but you still posted a comment about not getting why I am writing this, which you have every right to--you're expressing that you don't get why I care, same as I don't really get why you care that I care. :shrug: Why not express how we feel? It's not hurting anyone to do so, and it often makes us feel better, right?


----------



## BroInBreeches (Apr 14, 2016)

Speed Racer said:


> Why are you letting what people you don't know, who you'll never meet, and who don't impact your life at all get you in such a lather?
> 
> I don't follow faux or even real celebrities and couldn't tell you one Kardashian from the other, nor do I care who showed up and pouted their way through a horse show, fashion show, or the latest, greatest 'aren't we wonderful' awards show.
> 
> If you have so little self control over your reading and video watching, maybe it's time to shut down the electronics and go out and spend some time with your horses.


Honestly, I just enjoy chatting about things I am thinking about. I like my electronics, but thanks for the suggestion! :hug:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I understand what you are saying OP. I think this thread is being taken a little off it's original intention.

I too think it's a little irritating if the article is nothing but "OMG! She's on a horse!" Instead of giving some more information. Tell me about the horse. Have her tell me why she chose this hobby and what she is working towards. Show me something in depth or interest to the horse person. I mean I get it if it's coming from a magazine that is not a horsey one, but Chronicle caters to a horse audience and we can appreciate the in depth answers more than other average humans can.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Speed Racer said:


> Why are you letting what people you don't know, who you'll never meet, and who don't impact your life at all get you in such a lather?
> 
> I don't follow faux or even real celebrities and couldn't tell you one Kardashian from the other, nor do I care who showed up and pouted their way through a horse show, fashion show, or the latest, greatest 'aren't we wonderful' awards show.
> 
> If you have so little self control over your reading and video watching, maybe it's time to shut down the electronics and go out and spend some time with your horses.


Off topic SpeedRacer, but I just saw your avatar..... it's hilarious 
Get out your Oster's, woman! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Honestly, I try to stay away from "Gatekeeper" syndrome- it's really very unnecessary and, as you stated, is born out of jealousy. But nobody has to pass muster with the rest of the world in order to own a horse, regardless of their economic standing. Plenty of moneyed folk out there who are not famous and buying their kids horses, too. 

A celebrity or someone who has money being into horses has zero impact on my day to day life. If it brings them joy and pleasure, good for them. Lots of celebrities that you never hear of are also very into horses- Morgan Freeman, George Foreman (both Icelandic horse owners), Viggo Mortensen, and countless others. 

Honestly, I have so much going on these days, I barely recognize half the people that are being talked about. If the Celebrity Du Jour buys a horse and gets bucked off, oh well. That's their problem.


----------



## BroInBreeches (Apr 14, 2016)

Mulefeather said:


> Honestly, I try to stay away from "Gatekeeper" syndrome- it's really very unnecessary and, as you stated, is born out of jealousy. But nobody has to pass muster with the rest of the world in order to own a horse, regardless of their economic standing. Plenty of moneyed folk out there who are not famous and buying their kids horses, too.
> 
> A celebrity or someone who has money being into horses has zero impact on my day to day life. If it brings them joy and pleasure, good for them. Lots of celebrities that you never hear of are also very into horses- Morgan Freeman, George Foreman (both Icelandic horse owners), Viggo Mortensen, and countless others.
> 
> Honestly, I have so much going on these days, I barely recognize half the people that are being talked about. If the Celebrity Du Jour buys a horse and gets bucked off, oh well. That's their problem.


That's definitely true--like I said it IS most certainly jealousy. Heck, I wish I was a billionaire! I do wish if they were going to do articles on it they would focus on the actual horse stuff, but again maybe that's the fact that I would actually care about all the horse stuff while your average Joe probably actually does care more about the celebrity part. And the article I linked wasn't from a horsey mag, so I guess talking about the dresses they wore to the banquest or whatever was probably more interesting for their readers.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

BroInBreeches said:


> It is pretty easy, but sometimes people like to express how they feel and that's what forums are. A public place of expression. *It's also easy not read this thread if you don't understand why* *it exists, *but you still posted a comment about not getting why I am writing this, which you have every right to--you're expressing that you don't get why I care, same as I don't really get why you care that I care. :shrug: Why not express how we feel? It's not hurting anyone to do so, and it often makes us feel better, right?


As a Moderator of the forum its part of my duty to read through threads regardless of whether or not I'm interested in the topic
My point still remains - if you find something irritates you so much that you feel the need to spend your time ranting about it on a forum then try to avoid whatever it is. 
Life's too short and there are enough 'real' things' to get stressed about.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Life is also too short not to have some light hearted chatter every now and then.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

NAH. I have too many horses to clean up after and work to worry about what someone else's unknown kids, who don't even ride in my disciplines or shows, are doing. Don't care.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

BroInBreeches said:


> Why not express how we feel? It's not hurting anyone to do so, and it often makes us feel better, right?


 
So you're just kvetching and moaning to make yourself feel better? Not how I think of making myself feel better, but carry on if y'all think this is a 'fun' thread.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Mulefeather said:


> Honestly, I try to stay away from "Gatekeeper" syndrome- it's really very unnecessary and, as you stated, is born out of jealousy. But nobody has to pass muster with the rest of the world in order to own a horse, regardless of their economic standing. Plenty of moneyed folk out there who are not famous and buying their kids horses, too.
> 
> A celebrity or someone who has money being into horses has zero impact on my day to day life. If it brings them joy and pleasure, good for them. Lots of celebrities that you never hear of are also very into horses- Morgan Freeman, George Foreman (both Icelandic horse owners), Viggo Mortensen, and countless others.
> 
> Honestly, I have so much going on these days, I barely recognize half the people that are being talked about. If the Celebrity Du Jour buys a horse and gets bucked off, oh well. That's their problem.




what is "Gatekeeper's Syndrome"?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> So you're just kvetching and moaning to make yourself feel better? Not how I think of making myself feel better, but carry on if y'all think this is a 'fun' thread.



oh, honestly! we have tons of rant threads here. have you never indulged?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

****ing and moaning about rich people just because they're rich? Nope, don't believe I have. I could be wrong since my memory isn't what it used to be now that I'm getting close to geezer age, but not sure why bashing others is considered okay now, when people have gotten in trouble for that very thing on this very board in the not so distant past.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> what is "Gatekeeper's Syndrome"?


It's basically a colloquialism- "Gatekeepers" used to be a media term. It means that the people receiving the information chose what their audience looked at or saw each day in the news, and then decided for them what was important or "appropriate" to publish. 

So the term "gatekeeper" can mean someone who controls access. 

It's a noted psychological and social phenomenon, especially in certain circles. Horse people have it too- ever had people look down their nose at you because you weren't a "real" rider? To meet their definition of "real", you have to have your own horse, ride in shows, ride harder horses, train your own horse, do this, do that, whatever. 

Gatekeeping in this instance is feeling like you control social acceptance for another person, whether you know them or not, because they haven't met your criteria for being a "real" member of the group. 

It's an easy way to start an "Us Vs. Them" mentality.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I don't think it's a problem to bring up a topic like this...hence the 'general off topic discussion'. Some light hearted discussion/banter is OK...doesn't mean it needs to get blown out of proportion. 

As for the actual topic...I guiltily admit that sometimes I'm interested in some of the 'goings-on' of celebrities. Not to the point of following them on Twitter, but if I see an interesting article i will read it. Do I really CARE what they do with their time - not particularly. 

The only thing that bothers me sometimes are people who have things handed to them on a golden platter. This could relate to horses...or anything else.

Meh, but then again, that's just one person's opinion


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

BroInBreeches said:


> So I was reading the Chron of the Horse, and I saw that Eve Jobs has just purchased a GP horse from Charlie Jayne, which reminded me of an article I read last year about the daughters of Steve Jobs and Bill Gates riding against each other at Longines.
> 
> Daughters of Bill Gates and Steve Jobs compete on horseback - Business Insider
> 
> ...



Tip: Skip reading the "Life" section of Business Insider and other newspapers and magazines.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Maybe it is because I’m older but I stopped worrying about what other people were or weren’t doing a long time ago. They get to ride expensive horses, I'm not going to hold that against them. I count my blessings instead.

I wouldn’t trade my grade horse for one of those. The horse I have that was $300, that no one else wanted is everything I had ever hoped he would be. Perfect for me and we are happy together. 

I wish the Gates and Jobs children well in their horse journey, I hope they find it fulfilling.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I must admit to being a little surprised that the OP is a grown man, rather than the teenage girl I thought was venting here.

Having watched local wannabe stars, being carted around the hunter and jumper rings by expensive imports that Mummy and Daddy can afford to buy, I know that cost of the horse is only a part of it. If a rider does not have at least a little bit of talent all but the most generous of horses will show them up.

For me, mah, I rode a $8000 lease horse last year, this year I'm competing on my $1500 bargain basement mare......the important thing to me is the journey with each horse.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

When I see a celeb or a celebs child on a horse (and they really know what they are doing)... I like it. I'm like "Hey look! They are a horse person!"....

I have no issues with people who love horses doing the horse thing...


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Honestly Speed Racer, I know you tend to lean towards the more serious side - But I don't think anyone is "bashing" here. Bashing would be me calling those girls dirty little rats (And other profanities) for being able to have what I can't. That's now what we are saying at all. You're missing the point.

Chatting is fun sometimes. If you do not enjoy it, you don't need to participate. I do not think this thread is bashing at all, I think if you read it addresses more so the fact that they get attention for even breathing - And the articles do not show any information regarding the actual horses, it's only being talked about because they're rich.

And so what? I don't have a huge problem with it, and I can look the other way, but I do admit I'm a little irritated that no one bothers to even look at the depths of the sport besides "OMG! She's riding a pretty pony!!" Feels a little belittling to me, as someone who rides every day, works long hours, and puts in a lot of sweat and broken bones into starting colts and training out problem horses. Doesn't mean I hate the people. Means I am MILDLY IRRITATED with the way it is portrayed in the articles and media. 

And as for GH's comment about "Grown men"....Have you ever been around grown men? Lol. My best barn friend right now is a grown man, successful dressage rider with phenomenal horses and an amazingly solid career - Him and I will go at it the moment we see each other, gotta tell each other what happened that day, who did what, anything exciting - Talking and discussing with people as a stress reliever is healthy. That does not mean it's the equivalent of teenage girl banter about "Omg, did you see that ugly top Sarah wore today?" but moreover, normal sharing habits between friends.

And (No offense OP, because you're new here and I appreciate the diversity in opinion that comes with new members) honestly, grown men are the worst whiners of anyone I have ever been around. SO WHAT? They aren't allowed to have feelings just because they're men? That's terribly unfair.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> And as for GH's comment about "Grown men"....Have you ever been around grown men?


Well now I am all hurt because you have singled me out and made all sorts of assumptions....'

Yes I have been around grown men, I spent a lot of my life managing teams of people that included grown men, for years I managed a night team of grown men.........need I go on

The fact is, I was surprised, with all that experience behind me that this post came from a grown up first, and a grown man second, because it still sounds like a teenager.

Now why should I not be allowed to express that opinion, formed from my many years of experience? The OP is allowed to say something but I can't reply unless it is to say

"There there, I agree it is so annoying that rich kids ride horses"


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Ranting because you've had a bad day is one thing, sharing your frustrations can help but ranting about a certain 'set' of people because you are maybe envious of their lifestyle is another
A lot of wealthy people got their money through sheer hard work, dedication, and being smart and they're able to allow their children to enjoy luxuries that they may not have had
I might get irritated by those children being unappreciative or squandering the wealth they inherit from hard working parents or grandparents but I can't begrudge them what they have.
I'm not sure there's anything light hearted about doing that - it seems rather obsessive to me


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I still don't think you understand what I'm saying Jaydee. I don't really know how else to explain it. Sorry.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Sure, men are allowed feelings, but to use them to get their panties -excuse me- briefs, in a wad over some flavor of the month celebrity seems rather odd.

The men I've lived with and been around tend to snark about ball team players and coaches, their lazy asshat coworker and/or boss, the cost of vehicle parts, and whining about how looonnnggg it is before football season starts.

I've never run across any man who worried about celebrity poseurs in magazines or news stories. Most of them don't even know who the faux celebrities are nor would they care, much less worry about whatever it is they're doing. 

As far as celebrities and their children riding? Good. Any positive horse exposure is good for the industry. The true top level riders won't be affected, and neither will anyone else. 

Plus, those 'push-button' horses aren't as easy to ride as some think. You'd better have SOME talent, or all you're going to have is an expensive, finely trained horse going nowhere fast.

As far as humor, these types of threads aren't humorous, they're jealousy disguised as 'hey, I'm just joking around!' No, you're not. I can see your green skin and eyes from here.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

When Princess Ann was competing eventing the press and a lot of the publics attitude was that she bought her way into the top class set. 

This was not true at all. She had several horses that she mainly rode herself, starting very early in the morning before going off and doing her royal duties. 

The horse she did really well riding had been a top show jumper that she brought up through the ranks eventing. 

She earned her place in the UK teams, including the Olympics.

Then there is a woman in the UK, Katey Price, who started out as a topless model, made a lot of money, proved to be a good business woman and made even more with clothing and make up.
She decided she wants to be a top dressage rider, bought a couple of really good trained horses and proceeded to try to compete amd did no good because she was not good enough.

Money might buy the best, the best horse, the best instructors, the best facilities but if the rider doesn't have 'it' then they are never going to be elite.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

SorrelHorse said:


> I still don't think you understand what I'm saying Jaydee. I don't really know how else to explain it. Sorry.


That's OK - I'm sure we're both mature enough to disagree on things with no bad feeling


----------



## SeaBreezy (Jun 29, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Sure, men are allowed feelings, but to use them to get their panties -excuse me- briefs, in a wad over some flavor of the month celebrity seems rather odd.


I guess women shouldn't rant about their favorite sports team losing because that seems rather odd.


Anyhoo, I personally don't have a problem with rich people riding horses. What I have a problem with is the media. They probably make articles like that because they know it will **** people off and get them talking about it, and subsequently post their article on forums for more people to view it. lol oh irony....


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The media publish things like that because it sells (or somehow makes them money) to all the people that like reading about celebs. and they then make money out of it.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I can always remember Princess Ann walking up her horse before the dressage at Badminton and press photographers jumping out from behind trees to take pictures. She really gave them a mouthful of very unroyal language!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

My favourite description of Princess Anne, someone was saying that she was down to earth you know "She calls a spade a spade" 

Someone else said "more likely to call it a bloody shovel"


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

My claim to fame is that I taught Princess Ann how to load a wheelbarrow!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Foxhunter said:


> My claim to fame is that I taught Princess Ann how to load a wheelbarrow!


LOL, and mine is my horse tried to eat her...serve her right for wearing green, she looked very edible....she was very sweet over it!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Nope, I could care less what people do or don't do with their money. I don't even care how they act. If I had a bunch of expendable money, I'd be shopping for highly trained horses too. I don't think people should feel guilty for enjoying life (rich or poor). I you have more money to do it bigger then so be it.

























9


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> Well now I am all hurt because you have singled me out and made all sorts of assumptions....'


I'm marking this in my record books. GH is hurt. That is a momentous occasion... I do love you though


----------

